# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  can't remove pabuzili.dll

## russ9358

Kaspersky Virus removal hangs up when it finds the pabuzili.dll file.

Report attached.

----------


## Rene-gad

Switch off/Disable:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore

- Execute following script  in Manual disinfection


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
ClearQuarantine;
 QuarantineFile('MpCmdRun.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('MSASCui.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('MsMpEng.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('msseces.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SYSTEM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Wpr.exe','');
 DelBHO('{cf51634f-9d92-4b30-a706-f797359cd769}');
 QuarantineFile('wesokaru.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\ARManager\apmanager.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SYSTEM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\sysmon64x.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\rovudoku.dll','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\rovudoku.dll');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SYSTEM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\sysmon64x.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_USERS','.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','sysmon64x.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_USERS','S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','sysmon64x.exe');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\ARManager\apmanager.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_USERS','.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','apmanager.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_USERS','S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','apmanager.exe');
 DeleteFile('wesokaru.dll');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\wesokaru.dll');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SYSTEM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Wpr.exe');
 DeleteFile('c:\windows\tasks\{8C3FDD81-7AE0-4605-A46A-2488B179F2A3}.job');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
SetAVZPMStatus(True);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot execute following script in Manual disinfection


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
end.
```

and upload the C:\quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.

- Repeat a log file of AVPTool.
- Attach a log to your new post..

----------

